# Robbed!!!



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

So I went to check my dirt hole sets today and found that I've been robbed on four sets. K/9 tracks at each set. What would you guys do in my situation? Should I set another foot hold on both sides?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Make the hole deeper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Did it step on any of the pans? If not how far off are you setting the from the hole? What are you doing to guide them onto the pan? Is there sufficient backing to guide the to the "front" of the set? Did the animal actually steal bait from the holes? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a couple of those a day.. Sometimes its the trapper and sometimes the animal gets the luck of the draw.......Now I have had to deal with the smart coyote who like to dig into the bait hole from the side......Added another trap and she was waiting the next morning......One thing I do before anything at a set where a near miss occurred.... is STUDY the entire set and learn what I can. Little snow helps alot when study the habits of furbearers...Cheers.....Eric


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

The holes are are dug out. I tried to set it about 1 hand span away from the hole and about 3 in off center with the dog at3 o'clock position with the dirt sifted over the trap with the dirt over the pan being slightly deeper over the pan so that's the low spot. The one print was to the left of my trap and slightly farther from the hole. I use for backing whatever I see. In these cases the was a chunk of 2x4 and a rock or a stray stick. But I don't move them there. I find them and i work around the so as not to disturb the area to much. So when I saw the 2x4 I didn't move it, I just went to work digging under it and setting the trap.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Trap bedded rock solid?


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

I think they are didn't seem to rock after setting.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

No need to guide, set the trap under the spot with the most prints. Or back set the backing.

Griff


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Fortunately it's sandy so I can study the heck out of them before I do anything else.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Try to guide that foot right to the pan. You don't want it to be obvious. But a small stick or rock where he stepped next to your pan and that dog would only have one choice. Your trap! Don't give him the option of stepping anywhere else. Sounds like your distance is right. Hope this helps.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Griffondog, do you mean move the existing trap? Or set another as well?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

aschmidt said:


> Griffondog, do you mean move the existing trap? Or set another as well?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Figure out the angle he's using to work the set and set existing trap there. Back set the backing with a new trap.

Griff


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Are these yotes smart enough to know where you put the traps. Just asking as I dont trap. (Yet) as I find these threads very intresting.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hawgleg said:


> Are these yotes smart enough to know where you put the traps. Just asking as I dont trap. (Yet) as I find these threads very intresting.


In my experience, no unless the spot looks unnatural or the trap moves or they can smell it for some reason (dirty traps)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Zark (Jan 1, 2012)

Great thread here. FAAMECH asked if the trap was bedded rock solid. Is there any tips to get the trap bedded solid. It seems like I really struggle to keep it from rocking back and forth. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Zark said:


> Great thread here. FAAMECH asked if the trap was bedded rock solid. Is there any tips to get the trap bedded solid. It seems like I really struggle to keep it from rocking back and forth. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dig your hole, stake trap, sift in about 2or 3 in of clean dirt, then place trap over and press firmly down on the frame till tight, pack in dirt all around, if it is still moving when you press down on one side then add more dirt under it till it is rock solid, then keep packing dirt around it and sift more dirt to your preference on top, add whatever you want to guide the foot placement and blend the set and your done


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Zark said:


> Great thread here. FAAMECH asked if the trap was bedded rock solid. Is there any tips to get the trap bedded solid. It seems like I really struggle to keep it from rocking back and forth. Thanks
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Unfortunately there's no easy way to bed them. Just gotta work them until there solid. Using a trap bedder will give your fingers a little more confidence. If your not already using one. Some guys use large nails to bed with. Never done this myself but seems popular. Check trapperman.com I know I just saw a tutorial on it there w/pics. Don't have a link.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to use the pound down method. I found that I spent too much time trying to get it perfect...This year switched to the bowl method.... figure where you want the trap.. dig a bowl a tad larger than the set trap....I drive my earth anchor outside of the trap bed. This make the trap bed reuseable( most of the time) after a catch. Use shovel to dig shallow trench and hide the chain. Then loosen the dirt up where the levers go,, sift 2-3 inches of dirt in the bed and work the trap into the bed until solid.. sift dirt over trap while using method to keep dirt build up under pan..form a diamond with hands .... and lightly pack dirt around trap without contacting pan. I have gotten away from using large amounts of forcing to guide them to the pan.. A kernel of corn or a soy bean have been working........I have also found you can use larger forcing for fox. but the Coyotes dont seem to tolerate it as well.... Cheers ... Eric


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hawgleg said:


> Are these yotes smart enough to know where you put the traps. Just asking as I dont trap. (Yet) as I find these threads very intresting.


Smart enough, maybe, I think of it a wary and observant. My answer is yes, if you don't do a good enough job of blending in the area, have scent on your traps and they can smell and feel that the dirt has been disturbed.


----------

